# SEPARAR NOMBRES Y APELLIDOS



## emiaj61 (Feb 26, 2007)

TENGO UNA LISTA CON NOMBRES Y APELLIDOS EN LA PRIMER CELDA DE CADA HILERA POR EJ. EN LA CELDA A1 PEREZ LOPEZ JUAN, EN LA CELDA A2 GOMEZ GARCIA HORACIO, EN LA A3 OTRO NOMBRE Y ASI SUCESIVAMENTE.
HAY MANERA DE SEPARAR LOS NOMBRES DE TAL MANERA QUE EN LA CELDA A1 APARESCA PEREZ, EN LA B1 LOPEZ Y EN LA C1 JUAN.
EN LA A2 GOMEZ, EN LA B2 GARCIA Y EN LA C2 HORACIO.
Y ASI SUCESIVAMENTE.


POR SU ATENCION GRACIAS


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 27, 2007)

Bienvenido a MrExcel.com
NO TIENE QUE GRITAR (ESCRIBIR EN TODO MAYÚSCULA).  Le escuchamos hasta mejor si usa "voz normal".
La manera más fácil de hacer lo que describe es usar Data : Text to Columns y usar las opciones de Delimited y seleccionar espacios como el carácter de demarcación.
Un comentario: En inglés dividir nombres completos a apellidos y nombres tiene dificultades con cosas como Jr, Sr., III, Dr., Esq. etc.  En español el reto más común es nombres o apellidos de más de una palabra. Juan Alvarez de la Garza o María del Socorro Rojas Salas.  Uno tendría que hacer la división y corregir a mano.  O tratar de desarollar una lógica para manejar nombres compuestos y programar una función de VBA.


----------



## emiaj61 (Feb 27, 2007)

GRACIAS GREG, TU SOLUCION FUNCIONA MUY BIEN.


----------



## RalphA (Feb 28, 2007)

Mensaje repetido, por lo cual lo he eliminado.


----------



## RalphA (Feb 28, 2007)

Greg:

Creo que al amigo emiaj61 se le pegó la tecla “Caps Lock" o la "Shift”, ja, ja.


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 28, 2007)

Ahora que leo esta una vez más debido a Rafa, se me ocurre una idea.  Es feita y sucia, pero tal vez útil.  Me parece que la mayoría de los nombres compuestos en español son de la forma xxxx de yyyy o xxxx del yyyy, etc.  Uno podría hacer una búsqueda y reemplazo como<ul>[*]<ul>[*]buscar: " de "[*]poner: "_de_"[/list][*]<ul>[*]buscar: " del "[*]poner: "_del_"[/list][*]<ul>[*]buscar: " de la "[*]poner: "_de_la_"[/list][/list]Y después hacer la división con Text to Columns cortando donde los espacios.  Y después invertir el proceso para reemplazar las barras bajas (underscores) con espacios otra vez.  Como digo, una solución feita pero si evita mucho trabajo manual, puede ser que luzca guapita.


----------



## emiaj61 (Feb 28, 2007)

ya destrabe mi "shift"
aplique la solucion del guion bajo con apellidos como " de la garza " y funciona perfecto.
gracias de nuevo


----------



## lidda (Jul 11, 2019)

Buenos Dias, me parece muy interesante este tema, de verdad muchas gracias por compartirlo en este foro, es un tema que muchos debemos saber y lo han compartido en el mejor lugar en este foro tan importante.


----------



## fher9728 (Apr 10, 2020)

emiaj61 said:


> TENGO UNA LISTA CON NOMBRES Y APELLIDOS EN LA PRIMER CELDA DE CADA HILERA POR EJ. EN LA CELDA A1 PEREZ LOPEZ JUAN, EN LA CELDA A2 GOMEZ GARCIA HORACIO, EN LA A3 OTRO NOMBRE Y ASI SUCESIVAMENTE.
> HAY MANERA DE SEPARAR LOS NOMBRES DE TAL MANERA QUE EN LA CELDA A1 APARESCA PEREZ, EN LA B1 LOPEZ Y EN LA C1 JUAN.
> EN LA A2 GOMEZ, EN LA B2 GARCIA Y EN LA C2 HORACIO.
> Y ASI SUCESIVAMENTE.
> ...


Hola emiaj61, puedes hacer uso de la herramienta Flash Fill o Relleno Rapido, lo encuentras en la ventana de datos cerca de la validacion de datos



 es este icono,

lo unico que debes de hacer es esto:

por ejemplo tu tienes en la celda A1: Perez Lopez Juan, rellenalo de la siguientes manera,

Celda B1: Perez
Celda C1: Lopez
Celda D1: Juan

luego selecciona el rango que quieres rellenar de la misma manera




seleccionas el boton de relleno rapido y listo!


----------

